

Show HN: Better Unit Testing for .NET - pianoben
https://github.com/benjamin-bader/ExpectBetter

======
pianoben
After writing unit tests using Jasmine and great-expectations, I've never
wanted to go back to NUnit assertions. Instead, I built my own version for
.NET languages.

~~~
voltagex_
Looks interesting, but can you give an example using MS Tests/NUnit that's
much simpler/clearer with ExpectBetter?

~~~
pianoben
Thanks! I don't have any publishable code samples handy, but will add them
soon. Off the top of my head, it could be clearer to say
`Expect.The(graph).Not.ToHaveCycles()` than it would be to implement using
basic assertions.

I'll put something together to illustrate - thanks for the feedback.

